# LED Lights, anyone try them?



## TxEse (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been looking into led grow lights and have found some by sun systems that they say work great.  I haven't heard from anyone who has tried them though.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 5, 2008)

I've seen a few thing on them...the idea sounds neat but i have yet to be impressed.....they seem to cause a great deal of streching and don't grow MJ very fast at all...while some types of plants may grow well under LED's , MJ does'nt seem to be one of them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2008)

Do a search on LEDs (plural).  You will get plenty of hits.


----------



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like another advertisement, I bet I can find a word for word post on another forum about LED's.

All I know is Sun Systems are pretty unreliable.


----------



## TxEse (Oct 7, 2008)

i wasn't advertising, SS lights had one of the better looking websites.  The problem i had was no one advertising led lights talks about lumens which is what i have used in the passed to figure out how much light I needed.  I will probably stick with mh and hps, probably switch to electronic ballast though


----------



## TxEse (Oct 7, 2008)

this is the only forum i post on


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 7, 2008)

stay with the MH/HPS if you want to grow pot....LED's SUCK !


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 7, 2008)

try look harder around here in the threads, we got lot of strings of threads about lighting, not just leds, but plenty infos that can get you in the lighting issues for veg, and bloom and works too..


----------



## HMAN (Oct 8, 2008)

TxEse said:
			
		

> i wasn't advertising, SS lights had one of the better looking websites.  The problem i had was no one advertising led lights talks about lumens which is what i have used in the passed to figure out how much light I needed.  I will probably stick with mh and hps, probably switch to electronic ballast though



Hey TxEse. Please understand this forum has been spammed in the past concerning SS LED's. It gets annoying after a while. Just do a quick search for LED posts and you'll see what I mean. I think you will do better with your M/H, and HPS. You will certainly see better yields. Good luck and good growing.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

LED's are for finding your tree stand in the dark!!!!!

:huh: :hairpull: :angrywife: :rant: :chuck:


----------



## Hick (Oct 8, 2008)

TxEse said:
			
		

> i wasn't advertising, SS lights had one of the better looking websites.  The problem i had was no one advertising led lights talks about lumens which is what i have used in the passed to figure out how much light I needed.  I will probably stick with mh and hps, probably switch to electronic ballast though


Don't take it personal Tx'... If you aren't guilty, don't EVEN worry about it. They obviouslly weren't referring to you


----------



## Brouli (Oct 8, 2008)

friend of mine got the 300w led panel and in my opinion works perfect , if he agree I will post few pics of his setup he uses 2x300w red led for flowering and it works




P.S How u doing Hick


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

:chuck:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> friend of mine got the 300w led panel and in my opinion works perfect , if he agree I will post few pics of his setup he uses 2x300w red led for flowering and it works


do the  plants look like they are being flowered under a 600w HPS ?? at least ??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> friend of mine got the 300w led panel and in my opinion works perfect , if he agree I will post few pics of his setup he uses 2x300w red led for flowering and it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he's using 600W--does this outperform a 600W HPS?


----------



## S.k U.n.k Da Beat Rebal (Oct 8, 2008)

it fills like i given a little late of a input. but sence im the only post that has had lots of LED growing Experience.

First is yes they hella give Streching. also even know most LEDs have per LED 40 Lumens they just to me aint Strong enough to grow on its own. to me its just a Really good Support light. 

but dont think that LED suck Becuse they Dont. There just no good at growing From a Seedling. for some reason they grow Wempy kinda like a Cancer Patient. But once your plant and yes i mean Cannibis grow big and get more leaves which in-turn will Asorbe More Light. and those LED provide that more light Becuse LED really Shine with Uniform Leaf Coverage. also the Color's are post help in ways like

Meaning Increase's

RED : for Fruiting and Budding 
Blue : is for Faster Growth and Greener Growth

What i got so far is im growing some Lowryder Darwf Mix auto Flowering With

2x 225 LED Red/Blue
1x 225 LED Red
panels
and one 18inch Fluorescent  Tube

So far its Growing Pretty Good but it will Really good once i get Some more Floury's probly some 12 inchs just a Couple tho. and if i can grow some good Auto Flowering just needing a Couple more Floury's then it will either prove that Flourescents Grow really good my way. or LED are not a lost Cuase. i have Faith tho becuse i Grow a Plant really good it was lookin really nice but then a Disater happend that i dont wana talk about it becuse it sucked. and also Becuse i paid for all my LED about 150$.

Soon hopefully i can get somthing to take pics with and you can check my post on my Grow Journal and my setup. but i will probly post a pic up on this thred for ya when i get it


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 8, 2008)

glad you clarified...if you don't already own decent lighting equipment then don't go plop down $100's on LED's...i agree that they may give a boost when used as supplemental lighting due to the spectral isolation but not as a stand alone lightsystem..


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 8, 2008)

$150 could have bought you a 400 HPS and a MH conversion bulb....


----------



## S.k U.n.k Da Beat Rebal (Oct 9, 2008)

i know i seen a Nice Grow light that i want that i coulda got but cant get know. i guess it just how Good they made them sound there good at it to dont be fooled. but i checked my plants today and im not sure if its the LED's but the leaves like jumped in size like really big. once my plants start to get bigger then forsome reason they grow even faster. im hopin to get some rockwoul and start using my DWC grow system. cuz then i can be lazy again and not have to water all the time.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 9, 2008)

:chuck:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 9, 2008)

Brouli said:
			
		

> friend of mine got the 300w led panel and in my opinion works perfect , if he agree I will post few pics of his setup he uses 2x300w red led for flowering and it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd love to see some pics.
Is this his main flowering light? Or is the LEDS supplemental?

From what I gather, LED has no heat? Is this correct?

What does the penetrating depth of LEDS run?


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 12, 2008)

I got these from a friend but he didnt know how to wire them and neither do I.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=83222&stc=1&d=1223849862


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got a LED grow journal goin you can check out, it's getting another update tonite. The plants have really been enjoyin the LED light so far throughout their vegging stage.

BubbleCloset, I'm fairly certain those LEDs will not come close to working well for a grow.


----------



## Brouli (Oct 29, 2008)

puff monkey, sorry to write so late but i havent stop by in a while, as far as ur question :
in my opinion 600W hortilux will outperform the 300W LED (that he have ),but 400W  dosent stand a chance and u will save 100w each month.
plus minimal heat not as bright (easier to hide). 
people like us that grow 8-10 lowryders at the time that is the anwser for us ,mass producer's would not waist theyr time on 600W HPS they use multiple G's  and when it comes to price .... yeaa its not cheap ,but i love results in my opinion taste is more noticable i dont know why or how thats just my opinion.


----------

